# Yearly booster vaccines



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was wondering what other people did in this respect. I have read a lot 
recently that these are unnecessary and in fact dogs are being very over vaccinated which can result in allergies/ill health.
I also wondered what everyone else does in terms of flea control..it seems that
some of the newer spot on treatmetns are quite powerful and full of chemicals and wondered if anyone has taken a more holistic approach??


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Colin I haven't got round to these yet but I guess I will have to think about it very soon! There is info on our website but also have a word with Shirley as she doesn't do a full vaccination every year just what is needed. 

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_vaccinations.html

With regards to fleas, we are still using spot on however I think 'Billy No mates' is supposed to be good and also using garlic. I would like to take a more holistic approach aswell. 

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_fleas.html


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I do have my dogs boosters given ...


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Colin

We had Ruby's booster done and plan to with Pepper when hers is needed too.

For ongoing flea protection we use Advocate (Advantix in tick season).

We would be interested in a more holistic/healthy approach I think, but how do you know if it works or if you were just lucky? Easier to make these decisions regarding one's own medication but difficult for me to do so for an animal that can't tell you, at least with the big manufacturers tests have been done to prove efficacy?

Ian


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Just actually been into the vets as Bobby convinced pushca has fleas despite her treatment 3 wks ago. They advised to wait until the month is out but would love a more holistic approach as do worry about drugs and chemicals.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> We had Ruby's booster done and plan to with Pepper when hers is needed too.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian

Yes, this is the dilema....being a first time dog owner it's a bit of a minefield as I have no previous experience to draw on which is why I thought I would ask what others are doing. I have read lots but as usual there is lots of conflicting information out there...
I've got a few months to make my mind up yet


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

The vet I have just started using is pretty progressive and they only booster for leptospirosis for 3 years after the pups have their initial vacs and their full first year booster. That much goes along with what I did with my collies and was planning to do with the girls so Im quite happy.

So mine will get their year one full booster then the following 3 years just the lepto.

Flea treatment I havent decided on yet. Our recommends a treatment that is given regularly. I didnt do the collies at all and only had one epsiode where Itsy had a few fleas on her that a flea shampoo done for both of them finished.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think many vets are coming around to not vaccinating yearly but you have to watch your insurance and your dog walker may not be happy to take a dog that doesn't get yearly boosters, I know many kennels and training classes insist on them.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We had Izzie's year booster & will have Poppy's as well, wouldn't want to risk them getting horrible diseases. I think we use advocate but couldn't be positive, mums job! Lol.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I think many vets are coming around to not vaccinating yearly but you have to watch your insurance and your dog walker may not be happy to take a dog that doesn't get yearly boosters, I know many kennels and training classes insist on them.


Good point... hadn't even considered the dog walker aspect...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We are booked in on Saturday for lady to have her booster


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yearly boosters for our two. It's a rule for Flyball, and one of the questions on an insurance application.

Soo you must be very lucky to only had one case of fleas, and it was cleared up with flea shampoo. I've only had one episode and by the time we realised it was a case of fumigating the house, never again. Frontline for us and once a month March to October for the Ticks.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I caught it fast LOL One of the wee blighters bounced off her and onto me as she was lying on me so I was alerted and I had her upside down with a bone comb and just found a few. Quick shampoo and all was well.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

If it wasn't for the smell - apple cider vinegar is supposed to be a good flea repellent used as a 50/50 spray mix or a final rinse after a bath. I'm using this daily in Biscuit's food and his eyes are looking better already. I have even taken to having 1 tsp a day myself as it's supposed to be that good!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

At present my vet says yearly vaccine but I have friends who only do vaccine every 3 years as seems to be the norm in USA! Unfortunatley my cynical side says it is the drug company's pushing the vaccine for maximum profit. I am lucky that Hattie will go to a dog minder who has dogs in her house and has never asked for vaccination certs even though I do have them. Will seek advice of my vet when vac next due in Sept next year.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> If it wasn't for the smell - apple cider vinegar is supposed to be a good flea repellent used as a 50/50 spray mix or a final rinse after a bath. I'm using this daily in Biscuit's food and his eyes are looking better already. I have even taken to having 1 tsp a day myself as it's supposed to be that good!


Must have missed a previous thread - what is wrong with Biscuit's eyes? Will it cure my shortsightedness?


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Im not expecting to have problem with either kennels or insurance as im acting on veterinary advice and will have a vaccination certificate with yearly entries.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

It depends on your vet, vaccine brand and area as to what vets suggest....

This is what we do as routine...

1st vacc DHPPI + L
2nd vacc DHPPI +L
1st yr bst DHPPI +L
2nd yr bst PI +L
3rd yr bst PI +L
4th yr bst DHPPI +L
5th yr bst PI +L
6th yr bst PI +L
7th yr bst DHPPI +L
......etc, etc.............

D=distemper, H= canine hepatitis, P= parvovirus, PI= parainfluenza, L= lepto

If the dog has they KC (kennel cough) vaccine, they only have the L vaccine on the PI + L years as KC contains PI.

We use Nobivac vaccines which allows the above protocol in our area.

I use the above regime for mine but with KC vacc. The vet gives her 3 a full vacc every year (2 of them are 14)

Hope that all make sense- its been a long day!! :huh:

Oh, as for parasite control, i use advocate and droncit as i want to cover for lungworm. If that wasn't a consideration i would prob not use a flea treatment but worming is essential every 3 months or so in my book 

Oh and the above shouldn't affect insurance/ kennels


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha Ha! Hi Ali - Biscuit's developed some tear staining - didn't start until about a month ago so I think it's just teething and will pass. We're also getting burn patches on the lawn so the vinegar is recommended for both. It's also supposed to be good for their general health and coat, etc. For humans, it is good for our general health too so I'm hoping for lustrous locks to match my dog


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Tear staining, simple way is to only provide filtered water. 
Honestly it works. 
Think of the staining around the taps and shower heads!
Yep it's the same for us and the dogs


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> It depends on your vet, vaccine brand and area as to what vets suggest....
> 
> This is what we do as routine...
> 
> ...


Yes that is the regime I am now doing. ( except no KC) After first full booster - 2 yrs of PI and lepto and then full on 3rd,as was told PI and L they need to be done yearly. My vet uses Nobivac.

Lepto is a consideration for certain areas especially rural.

Vets can titer test can't they Katie if the owner wishes to do that to check level of antibodies?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

for kennels, dog training class(agility, show, dance) pets as therapy, some groomers etc, booster need to be every year. 

the only thing with my work is we dont requier the kennle couch as it doesnt always make a difference. both dogs with and without the vacc can get it or not get it. 

only two of my girls havew have the KC vacc and i dont think i would ever get it again unless i had to. Incas breething has never been right since she got the vacc, if she gets too exited or eats too quick she gets a kinda hicup/stort which makes it dificlt for her to get her breath back. doesnt happen all the time but sometimes. 

as i go to training every week, and i work at a kennel where i somtimes take my girls, i need to have them up to date.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Yes that is the regime I am now doing. ( except no KC) After first full booster - 2 yrs of PI and lepto and then full on 3rd,as was told PI and L they need to be done yearly. My vet uses Nobivac.
> 
> Lepto is a consideration for certain areas especially rural.
> 
> Vets can titer test can't they Katie if the owner wishes to do that to check level of antibodies?


Yes they can titre test, i'm not sure where that would leave you with kennels, training classes etc although a letter from a vet should help. Also, insurance companies would prob not cover for diseases which are usually vaccinated for if the dog has not been vaccinated annually.
Cost-wise, it is very similar to that of a booster and i have to say i don't know of any titre testing done in our practice (5 small animal surgeries), but that said, it is not something we advertise but will discuss if necessary.


----------

